# WOW! My trip to the ER and the outcome (Labs) Graves/Magnesium



## JasonJay (Oct 27, 2013)

Recently i updated in an old thread that i would be experimenting with my methimazole dosage. BIG MISTAKE.

i have for the past couple of weeks been very inconsistent with my medication dosage. Going from 20mg twice a day to 10mg twice a day to 10mg followed by 5mg and finally tried doing for the past few days just 5mg once a day.

i have been taking just 5mg once a day for about 3-4 days now. Felt my thyroid feeling tight and slight pain and definitely felt like my blood pressrue was up pulsating through it. Definitely sensed my thyroid more.

Fast forward to today, i woke up and on an empty stomach i took my 5mg of methimazole and went about my day regularly. I felt tired and lethargic and looked very pale and exhausted my mouth felt extremely try as if i had cotton mouth. I felt VERY tired, i ran up a few flight of stairs in the train station and was in a big rush to get to work once i got to work i felt like i was run over by a bus i got changed and had to lay down because when i was standing up i felt like i was going to faint and when i did stand up i felt like my heart was beating very hard and flip flopping, my legs felt so weak and i just wanted to pass out and go to sleep i couldnt speak properly it was as if i had no energy whatsoever.

I called 911 and the ambulance came to pick me up they took my pulse which was about 100 and irregular and took my blood pressure which was pretty high it was something like 170/100 or something along those lines. I told them that ive been playing with my meds lately and would like to go to the ER to get my blood drawn to see my labs and see what the diagnosis it. They gave me some propronolol and a 10mg of methimazole at the ER and did an EKG which was good. I drank tons of water and a gatorade which made me feel better.

Fast forward several hours in the emergency room waiting i finally get the results from the blood work and it goes like this:

Thyroxine is High 15.6 (4.5-12.1)

TSH is Low .007 (.358-3.740)

now im not surprised as i have not been consistent with my meds and i was very careless.

But here is the Shocker, my Magnesium was LOW! i have been taking magnesium (chelated Magnesium) consistently after meals for weeks now but for the past 2 days i haven't taken any at all. The doctor wanted to hook me up to a Magnesium drip, but opted to give me a magnesium citrate drink which i did drink and felt way better.

Magnesium: 1.6 is Low (1.8-2.4)

Now, im shocked by this. Why is my magnesium so low after i have been taking it for so many weeks? And could it be that i got in this episode of severe weakness and lethargy and muscle cramps and fast heart rate because my magensium levels dipped so low after not taking any supplements for 2 days mixed in with messing with my methimazole dosage?

Im completely lost, i will speak with my endocrinologist tomorrow to see what her theory is on this whole situation and how much Methimazole i should start taking again.

At first i thought i was very HYPO and by taking that 5mg of methimazole this morning on an empty stomach it shocked my thyroid and that is the reason i went into that whole weak tired passing out dizziness feeling. But now that i see my levels of Thyroxine being high im definitely still hyper and will need to return to a higher dose of methimazole for several weeks.

Any input on this would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Mojito (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm so glad you are okay JasonJay! I've read that being hyper the body burns through nutrients quickly so maybe that explains the magnesium oddness. It's possible that you were hypo in the beginning as your dose was high. I absolutely understand your impatience, but unfortunately thyroid medication changes and testing have to be done painfully slowly to be done accurately and without risk. T4 and T3 have a half-life measured in DAYS so no immediate change you make in your methimazole can even be judged right away. Think of your thyroid hormonal system like a huge semi you are driving and you must plan turns and stops way in advance and allow extra time. You'll need at least two weeks at one daily same dose of methimazole before your labs will reflect the true results of that, most docs want you to wait 6-8 weeks between labs and dosage changes but that's not always realistic if you are feeling very bad. But daily changes or multiple changes within one week won't allow you to stabilize and will just jerk your body around. Also changes must be small, no going from 20mg a day down to 5mg. You gotta make much smaller changes and again with a space of weeks in between and labs before each change or else you are possibly just driving that semi into the ditch. Is there any chance you can get an endo who you can feel good about working with? I wish you luck and hope you are feeling much better!


----------



## JasonJay (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks Mojito,

Im not sure as to the exact cause of what happened yesterday but i definitely felt tenderness and pain and tightness around my thyroid. Im guessing it might have been a flare up? thyroiditis attack? since i havent been consistent with the meds perhaps i let it get out of control plus i was under stress combine that with low magnesium and i felt terrible. I took 10mg of Methimazole last night and just took another 10mg after breakfast this morning. Hopefully it keeps it in check on 20mg for a few days before i can see my new endocrinologist this friday. I think its time i move on from my old endo, although i love her personally i feel like she lacks a bit on the latest information and she only works on tuesdays and thursdays so shes HORRIBLE at getting in touch with.


----------



## Mojito (Jul 18, 2014)

How are you doing Jason? Definitely it's important to find an endo who you can reach when you are in crisis. I hope you find a doc who is a good communicator and will do order your labs every 4-6 weeks to make sure things are okay.


----------



## JasonJay (Oct 27, 2013)

Hey Mojito, Im doing well. i did find a new endo and met with him on friday, he checked me out and drew blood should have the results monday or tuesday.

the panic attack happened twice last week about an hour or two after taking methimazole. I dont think i can take this drug anymore. I havent taken it since my last eisode on thursday evening. Right after taking it again sheer panic set it, blood pressure went up i felt vertigo i felt like i was in a nightmare. the whole time ive been on metjimazole ive had horrible side effects. Incredible fogginess, forgetfulness, confusion, vertigo, feeling like im not balanced, feeling alone, feeling like all i want to do is lay down because im so weak, heart flutters, heart skipping beats. And when i dont take the METH i feel freaking amazing and like my normal self.

Ive decided not to take the methimazole anymore until i get the results from my bloodtest on tuesday. If it turns out im completely out of whack then ill only take it at night before bed. Otherwise i cant function on this drug anymore without feeling like im about to die an hour or so after taking it.

P.S. im taking a bugleweed and lemon balm mixture in the meantime twice a day now, i want to try the herbal route.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

Have you ever tried PTU? When I was hyper years ago, they put me on methimazole and it made my heart go nuts, so we switched to PTU and I had no issues with that.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Are you not considering thyroid ablation at all?


----------



## JasonJay (Oct 27, 2013)

Andros said:


> Are you not considering thyroid ablation at all?


i want to try remission at least once on a very serious note. I was never sonsistent with my medication in the past. I want to give it a big try and if all else fails i might consider it.


----------



## JasonJay (Oct 27, 2013)

TSH is .01 (.34-5.60)

Thyroxine (T4), Free is 1.42 (.60-1.60)

Free T3 is 3.3 (2.3-4.2)

T3 is 1.19 (.87-1.78)

My current labs as of today. Im going to stick to 10mg taken at night and get tested again in about 6 weeks see how things look with my TSH.


----------

